# Is it a turn on or off when a woman orgasms quickly



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

No


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

not all all.

Ideally orgasm at the same time you orgasm from PIV. 

Now the second time, I can last much longer so then it doesn't matter as much, take my time.....


----------

